# Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island



## Spreewaldräuber (15. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin grad beim stöbern im Netz auf die neue Internetseite der Guides aus Talknafjördur, Sudavik und Bolungarvik gestoßen! Sind ganz interessant aus, mal sehen was sich da noch so tut!


Für Interessierte
http://iceland-fishing-guide-and-service.blogspot.com/


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (16. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Oh ja viele neue bunte Bildchen! :q


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Gestern wurde ein schöner 20 Pfund Steinbeißer gefangen, ein herrliches Teil! #6


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Die größe fängt der Guide dort jeden Tag. Wehe es sind in 27 Tagen keine mehr drin:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Angeln auf Island muss doch zur Zeit wie dauerhaftes Nachtangeln sein bei den ganzen Aschewolken ;-))


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Also wenn momenatn bloß Nachtangeln angesagt ist, fangen sie aber wirklich gut dort! #6 

Gestern wurde der Dorschrekord in Talknafjördur geknackt! :vik:

MfG

Spreewaldräuber


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

traurig nur das man hier das gleiche outfit von julius(guide in flatery) alten homepage nutzt....finde sowas ziemlich billig!
gruß


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Also du hast zwar recht das die Seite ziemlich eng an den ehemaligen Blog von Julius angelehnt ist (hat ja nun ne eigene Homepage siehe http://www.fishing-iceland.com/www.fishing-iceland.com/HOME.html), aber erstens denke ich das es sich mit nem Blog für den Betreiber (Guide) selbst einfacher gestalten lässt, da dafür keinerlei hmtl Kenntnisse erforderlich sind und zweitens finde ich es nicht schlimm wenn sie sich ähneln, da es ja ums Prinzip geht und das ist nunmal uns Angler über Fänge zu informieren und solange das so läuft ist mir das ziemlich wurscht ob die Seite aussieht wie ne andere!

Und soweit ich das erkenne ist ja auch nicht alles gleich (
Forum, Gästebuch, Besucherzähler...) 

Grüße

Spreewaldräuber


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

recht hast du schon was das betrifft. ich finde es aber in jedem fall äußerst unsensibel wenn weiß das es ein unmittelbarer mitbewerber ist .....mich würde sowas ärgern....zumal mal denn wenigstens die farbe von hintergrund hätte ändern können.

egal....nicht mein problem,ist mir nur so aufgefallen.


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Richtig! Schön ist´s nicht aber wie du schon sagst uns kann es egal sein! Ich find aber auf jeden Fall das Prinzip der Sache gut, wenn man schön auf dem laufenden gehalten wird. Auf jeden Fall haben die Gäste von Julius schon nen schönen Hippo überlisten können! #6


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Ferner sind die Fische bei Julius auf der Seite immer größer:vik::vik:Gruß Shorty


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Genau so siehts aus! :q Bin allerdings trotzdem gespannt was sich dieses Jahr in Bolungarvik abspielen wird, doch da geht es ja jetzt im Juni erst richtig los! Sind nämlich nächstes Jahr im Mai vor Ort und da wär´s schon ganz toll zu wissen ob es dort überhaupt Fische gibt! #c


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Spreewaldräuber, Bolungarvik liegt mit Sudureyri am nächsten an der berühmten Eisfjordkante. Ich würde mir Bolungarvik noch einmal ausdrücklich von Andrees Angelreisen bestätigen lassen. Sudavik liegt viel weiter östlicher und man benötigt von dort weit über 1 Stunde bei gutem Wetter und Vollgas bis zur Kante. Von Sudureyri bei gutem Wetter nur 35 Minuten und wahrscheinlich von Bolungarvik ähnlich. Das merkst Du am Ende des Urlaubs bei der Dieselrechnung. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Andrees Angelreisen (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Spreewaldräuber, Bolungarvik liegt mit Sudureyri am nächsten an der berühmten Eisfjordkante. Ich würde mir Bolungarvik noch einmal ausdrücklich von Andrees Angelreisen bestätigen lassen. Sudavik liegt viel weiter östlicher und man benötigt von dort weit über 1 Stunde bei gutem Wetter und Vollgas bis zur Kante. Von Sudureyri bei gutem Wetter nur 35 Minuten und wahrscheinlich von Bolungarvik ähnlich. Das merkst Du am Ende des Urlaubs bei der Dieselrechnung. Gruß Shorty


 
Welche Kante meinst du? Mach doch mal genauere Angaben bitte. îch glaube Du solltest Dir die Entfernungen nochmals genauer angucken bevor du Fahrtzeiten bekannt gibst. Grüße: Ralf

An Spreewaldräuber:  Mach weiter so. Das sieht alles gut aus und ist auch informativ.


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Ralf, ich habe mir die Entfernungen aus der Seekarte INT 1114 Isafjadarjup mit dem Zirkel abgegriffen und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen. Den Hotspot gebe ich mal mit 66 Grad 14 N / 23 Grad 28 W an. Dieses ist die Stelle in der Nähe der drei 50er Löcher und den Abruchkanten am Ausgang vom Eisfjord. An dieser Stelle trefen sich meist alle Angelboote und Guidingtouren führen meist auch in dieses Gebiet. Ferner wird in jedem Islandvideo diese Stelle gezeigt. Die oben genannte Koordinate bezieht sich auf einen Radius von 2 Seemeilen. Die Angelboote unterscheiden sich meines Wissens an Standpunkt der Rettungsinsel, welche bei Euch im Heck ist und bei Eurem Mitbewerber auf dem Steuerhaus sind?
Daher weiß ich, daß die Stellen dort von Euren Booten angefahren werden.
Entfernung von allen 4 Orten zum Hotspot grob mit dem Zirkel aus der Seekarte entnommen.
Von Flateyri: 19 Seemeilen
Von Sudavik: 20 Seemeilen
Von Sudureyri: 11 Seemeilen
Von Bolungavik: 10 Seemeilen

Die Boote haben eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von über 20 Knoten, wobei die Boote in Sudureyri leicht gedrosselt sind. Ob Eure Boote gedrosselt sind weiß ich nicht. Sollten sie es aber nicht sein, wird der Spritverbrauch dann aber auch deutlich höher sein.

Eine Marschfahrt von 20 Knoten ist aber bei den Seeverhältnisse dort oben nur bei absolut ruhiger See möglich. Daher gehe ich von einer realistischen Marschfahrt von 13 - 15 Knoten aus. Hieraus habe ich die Fahrzeit zu der Kante errechnet und komme auf folgende Zeiten.

Flateyri und Sudavik ca. 1,5 Stunden
Bolungavik und Sudureyri ca. 45 Minuten

Daher habe ich Spreewaldräuber auf Bolungavik hingewiesen, um ihm einige Fahrzeit und Spritgeld zu ersparen. Selbstverständlich weiß ich auch, daß es vor jedem Ort einige Hotspots gibt. Sudavik ist für seine großen Steinbeisser bekannt und der Ausgang vom Sugandafjord vor Sudureyri und der Leuchtturm von Goltür für seine großen Hippos. Ferner sind die Orte mit der weitesten Anreisezeit auch gegen das Wetter, bedingt durch ihre Lage, geschützt.
Vor zwei Jahren sind wir aus dem Fjord von Sudureyri nicht weit heraus gekommen und zur gleichen Zeit haben die Jungs in Flateryi sehr gut gefangen.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle keine Werbung für einen Angelreiseveranstallter machen, möchte aber gerne jedem Angler meine Meinung über die Vor- bzw. Nachteile eines Ortes mitteilen. Hierdurch kann er sich schon im Vorfeld eine Hilfe zu dem guten Werbeprogramm beider Anbieter einholen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Kjartan (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Da scheint ja ein Veranstalter den Durchblick verloren zu haben|uhoh:! Learning by Doing sage ich da nur. Shorty 38 ist ein alter Hase und war oft genug vor Ort.  Danke shorty 38/ Stefan für diese präzisen Daten#h.


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

@ shorty

Also ich gehe zum Beispiel vom Fang des bisher größten auf Island mit der Angel gefangenen Heilbutt von Andre Roßat (Team Daiwa) aus, der hat seinen Hippo ja nunmal auch unweit von Bolungarvik gefangen. Zu dieser Stelle (ich weiß es nicht hundertprozentig, aber vielleicht meinst du ja sogar diese Stelle) dürfte es von Bolungarvik bzw. Sudureyri ungefähr die gleiche Entfernung sein.

Ich habe allerdings auf der Boot in Düsseldorf mit dem Betreiber der Anlage Finnur Johnsson sprechen können und nach einiger Fachsimpelei erfuhr ich das dieses Jahr von Bolungarvik aus der Guide versuchen soll, die Gegend auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Eisfjörds zu erkunden, da es Entfernungsmäßig nicht weiter ist als die vorhin beschriebene Stelle und diese Stellen auch noch relativ geschützt im Fjörd liegen!

Hiervon verspricht sich der Anlagenbesitzer ne ganze Menge und ich ehrlich gesagt auch und da ich wie bereits gesagt nächstes Jahr dort vor Ort bin, bin ich natürlich wahnsinnig gespannt auf die Fänge dieses Jahr!

Ob man nun letzendlich bei Sudureyri oder Bolungarvik bucht, das muss wie immer jeder für sich entscheiden! Auf jeden Fall finde ich es sehr wichtig und auch klasse das die Guides uns Anglergemeinde über das Geschehen auf der Insel auf dem laufenden halten!

Von daher ein dickes #6 für alle Guides! Macht weiter so! :vik:

P.s. Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die nächsten Bilder, die Jungs waren nämlich letztens zur "Nachtangelei" draußen und das soll wohl ziemlich klasse gewesen sein! |supergri


----------



## shorty 38 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Spreewaldräuber, die Koordinate die ich als Meßpunkt angegeben habe ist nicht der Fangpunkt des 175 kg Heilbutts von Andre. Dieser liegt meines Wissens mehr südlich, im flacheren Wasser, aber durchaus nicht weit vom Meßpunkt weg. Im Umkreis von 1 Seemeile um diesem Meßpunkt hat unsere Crew von Bobby 2 (Heimathafen Sudureyri) über 30 Dorsche gefangen, die länger als 1 Meter waren. Der Größte war 1,37 Meter groß und wog 26 kg. Diese Stellen mit den Löchern und Kanten haben wir von Julius und Thilo bei einer Einstellung unseres Motors bekommen. Auf diesem Weg nochmal vielen Dank und ich hoffe, daß das am 2.6. wieder so klappt. Ob man Bolungarvik oder Sudureyri bucht kommt aufs gleiche heraus, aber von Flateryi oder Sudavik fährt man halt länger und braucht halt auch mehr Diesel. Leider kann ich an unserem Internetterminal bei der Verlagsgesellschaft Madsack in Hannover keine Absätze machen, daher entschuldigt bitte meinen Formstill. Einen neuen Vorteil für Bolungarvik habe ich jetzt beim Lesen einer Kutter und Küste gefunden. In dieser Werbung macht Kingfischer Reisen ein richtig gutes Angebot ab Bolungarvik. Kingfischer bewirbt darin direkt die kurze Fahrzeit von Bolungarvik zur Heilbuttkante. Ferner sind die Boote minimal größer, aber haben eine Toilette an Bord#6 Gegen einen kräftigen Aufschlag kann man sich dort sogar einen Skipper für 6 Angeltage nehmen und braucht dann wirklich nur noch zu angeln. Und um dem Ganzen noch die Krone aufzusetzen, ist der ganze Aufenthalt auch ohne fremden Skipper mit Vollpension!!!!! Die Unterkunft erfolgt dort wohl in kleineren Wohnungen. Man kann dort Billard, Dart und deutsches Fernsehn benutzen. Na dann schaun wir mal, denn Konkurenz belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft. Gruß Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Spreewaldräuber, eine Frage an Dich hätte ich noch. Fährst Du nach Bolungarvik als Angler (Urlauber) oder wirst Du dort beruflich ( Guide, Skipper,etc..) zu tun haben. Gruß Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Islandgemeinde, unter www.fishing-iceland.com findet ihr zwei Videos mit den beiden Heilbutts über 100kg. Super Video,Julius. Ich hoffe, daß wir beide nächste Woche auch einen drehen Gruß Shorty


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

@ shorty

Nee um Gottes Willen, ich hatte zwar das Angebot auf Island als Guide arbeiten zu können aber ich glaube das wäre nichts für mich, da in Island abseits des Angelns ja der Hund begraben ist... da bekommst du ja nen Inselkoller #q

Ich fahre da glaub ich lieber zum Angelurlaub mit Kumpels hin! :vik:

Ansonsten bin ich extrem gespannt, wenn jetzt zu Anfang der Saison schon 2 Platten der 100 Kilo Marke gefangen wurden geht da diese Saison bestimmt richtig die Post ab! Und dann platzt nächstes Jahr im Mai die Bombe, wenn wir da sind 

Aber trotzdem wird Island leider nie an Torsvag ankommen wenn ich mir die neuesten Neuigkeiten siehe http://www.torsvag.no/page10591539.aspx so ansehe :c

und unseren Torsvag Trip mit 50 Hippos in 5 Tagen werden wir selber wohl auch nirgends überbieten können! #c

Grüße

Spreewaldräuber


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo, Stefan Lühring ist halt ein guter Guide. Seine Tipps beim Vorgänger von Haus und Boot auf Langeland waren schon spitze, aber dort oben macht er jetzt seine Meisterarbeit. Und seine 600gr Bleie die er hinter der Lufthansawerft in Hamburg in einer Gartenkolonie gegossen hat, benutze ich heute noch auf Island. Manchmal hat er es aber auch mit dem Gießen übertrieben und die halbe Gartenkolonie abgefackelt:q Stefan falls Du das lesen solltest, schönen Gruß von Stefan aus Hannover


----------



## dorsch-schorsch (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Spreewaldräuber - die Internetseite von Island ist echt Klasse - hab zwar keine Ahnung ob's die in ner ähnlichen Form schon mal gegeben hat oder nicht, ist auch egal.
Vielleicht kann sich einer von den Boardies noch daran erinnern - ich hab nämlich vor ca. 10 Wochen Mitfahrer nach Island gesucht. Die meisten haben mir abgeraden.... schlechtes Wetter und so. 
Von wegen. Die Tour war Extraklasse - und jetzt ist mein Sohn mit seinem 63Pfünder auf besagter Internetseite.


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Hallo Dorsch-Schorch, Glückwunsch an Deinen Sohn zum Rekordfisch#6#6#6Shorty


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Von mir natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an deinen Sohn! Ein echt klasse Fisch! #6


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Erster Heilbutt in Talknafjördur dieses Jahr! Noch etwas klein geraten aber die nächsten werden jetzt garantiert größer... #6


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Erster Heilbutt in Talknafjördur dieses Jahr! Noch etwas klein geraten aber die nächsten werden jetzt garantiert größer... #6


http://iceland-fishing-guide-and-service.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

glückwunsch an den fänger,auch wenn es nicht der größte ist!

aber wieso macht mann aus einem 3,? kg butt einen 5kg butt?
oder stimmte etwas mit der waage nicht?

lg


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Keine Ahnung warum aber ich denke mal die werden mit zwei unterschiedlichen Waagen gewogen haben! Die Angler auf dem Boot und der Guide nochmal am Hafen! Eventuell daher die Differenz!

Ist aber nur ne Vermutung, denn bei 3 - 5 kg muss man nicht unbedingt feilschen! #c


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Internetseite für Angeln auf Island*

Es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten! |wavey:


----------

